# Brand new Nikon Df digital problem



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Does anyone know why my son's friends brand new Nikon Df digital is doing this, as per photo:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

its broken


----------



## Snarkum (Nov 24, 2012)

pm-r said:


> Does anyone know why my son's friends brand new Nikon Df digital is doing this, as per photo:


Some suggestions.
In the instruction manual there is a list of Nikon Approved SDXC cards
Use only those cards. Then format the card in the camera.
Try again.

Most of the time it is an incorrectly formated card or perhaps a card erased on a computer and not formatted with/by the camera body.

Next thing is ensure the battery is fully charged (I would leave it charging for the first time overnight) and the battery is inserted correctly.

Ensure all the other aspects of the camera are functioning as well.

I am assuming said camera was purchased in Canada, from an authorized Nikon Canada dealer. You have a two year warranty on the camera; if it it still is causing problems.

It could be, looking at the image a stuck shutter leaf curtain however am not sure. 

Am assuming your friend lives on the west coast. Take the camera to Nikon Canada 
at the following address with the original bill of sale and related:

8-13511 Crestwood Place
Richmond, B.C.
V6V 2E9
Telephone; 1-877-534-9910 Monday - Thursday 8:30am to 4:45pm, Friday - 8:30am to 3:00pm
Fax: (604) 276-0873

If your repair item is not clearly damaged we advise that you contact Nikon Support (either using the "Ask Nikon a Question" tab above or by telephone) before sending the product to be repaired. Many issues can be solved without returning the product.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

or just take it back and get a new camera or a refund. 

It's is brand new. Don't have your son waste *his or your* time to get it fixed or troubleshoot it. That is what they want you to do. Return it ASAP and get a brand new again. Or select a different model. there is a such a thing as lemons.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions and I'll relay them.

Apparently there isn't what they consider a decent camera repair place in Whitehorse where they live, so Nikon support sounds like a good place to try.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

if it is brand new why repair?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> if it is brand new why repair?


Maybe it's just a quick settings fix or something and a quick exchange/replacement may not be possible.


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

I agree with Joker; return the camera for a replacement.

When I worked in retail electronics sales years ago, any problem that a customer had within 24 hours we exchanged the bad unit for a new one. We certainly would never tell a customer that the thing they bought yesterday needs to be sent away for repair.

If you bought it online, contact them for return & exchange instructions.

Be sure to try the replacement camera in the store (if you bought it from a store) to ensure that the same problem doesn't happen.


----------

